# Skyscraper Knock-out competition



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

This is part one of the contest. Nominate some of your favourite skyscrapers. When there are 128 buildings nominated the knock-out will start untill there will a winner! 

*Max. 10 nominations*

Please, don't put all buildings your country in the list. It would spoil the contest. Try to be original.

My nominations:

1. Hearts Tower, New York
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=135112 

2. US Bank Tower, Los Angeles
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=usbanktower-losangeles-ca-usa 

3 Lake Point Tower, Chicago
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=lakepointtower-chicago-il-usa 

4. Commerbank, Frankfurt
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=commerzbanktower-frankfurt-germany 

5. Highcliff, Hong Kong
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=highcliff-hongkong-china 

6. Burj Al Arab, Dubai
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=burjalarab-dubai-unitedarabemirates 

7. Torre Mayor, Mexico-City
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=torremayor-mexicocity-mexico 

8. 8 Canada Square (HSBC), London
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=8canadasquare-london-unitedkingdom


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

The buildings I have visited until now (so these are my favourite ones)  :

9. GE Building, New York City
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=gebuilding-newyorkcity-ny-usa

10. Empire State Building, New York City
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=empirestatebuilding-newyorkcity-ny-usa

11. City-Hochhaus Leipzig, Leipzig
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=cityhochhausleipzig-leipzig-germany


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

18. Palace of Culture and Science - Warsaw
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=palaceofcultureandscience-warsaw-poland

19. Chrysler Building - New York
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=chryslerbuilding-newyorkcity-ny-usa

20. Moscow State University - Moscow
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=moscowstateuniversity-moscow-russia

21. Bank of China tower - Hongkong
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=bankofchinatower-hongkong-china

22. Capricorn tower - Dubai
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=capricorntower-dubai-unitedarabemirates


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^ That's 9, 10 and 11, so:

12. Woolworth Building, New York
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=woolworthbuilding-newyorkcity-ny-usa

13. Trump Building, New York
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=streettrumpbuilding-newyorkcity-ny-usa

14. Messeturm, Frankfurt
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=messeturm-frankfurt-germany

15. Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=palaceofcultureandscience-warsaw-poland

16. Trump World Tower, New York
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=trumpworldtower-newyorkcity-ny-usa

17. Sears Tower, Chicago
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=searstower-chicago-il-usa

Nice idea Forza, but it's very hard, there are so many beauties! (Everybody post links of Emporis plz!)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

DvW said:


> Nice idea Forza, but it's very hard, there are so many beauties! (Everybody post links of Emporis plz!)


Thank you. I'm glad everybody is working the same way. More buildings!! :


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Seems like I have to refresh this topic myself.

23. Torre Antel, Montevideo
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=torreantel-montevideo-uruguay

24. Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=baiyoketowerii-bangkok-thailand


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

I c Ramses posted in the same minute as me the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw, so its double. I change no 15 in thisone, it really needs to be added imo:

15. Cathedral of Learning, Pittsburgh
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=castreetdraloflearning-pittsburgh-pa-usa

To get back to the right order of rank:

25. Terminal Tower, Cleveland
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=terminaltower-cleveland-oh-usa


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

26. Turning Torso, Malmö.
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/lv/?id=459725

27. Tour du Crédit Lyonnais, Lyon.
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/lv/?id=352869&button=Submit

28. World Wide Plaze, New York.
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/to/sh/?ar=1&na=World Wide Plaza&ci=101028


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

#29 Bankwest Tower. Perth WA.
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/to/sh/?ar=1&na=bankwest&ci=100506

#30 Rialto Tower. Melbourne Vic.
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/to/sh/?ar=1&na=rialto%20tower&ci=100504


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

#31. Warsaw Trade Tower, Warsaw
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/to/sh/?ar=1&na=Warsaw Trade Tower&ci=100803


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

#32 S.Rafel/S.Gabriel Tower, Lisbon
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=torresaorafael-lisbon-portugal

#33 John Hancock Center, Chicago
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=johnhancockcenter-chicago-il-usa

#34 Wachovia Financial Center, Miami
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=wachoviafinancialcenter-miami-fl-usa


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

#35. 120 Collins St., Melbourne.

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=120collinsstreet-melbourne-australia


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

#36 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia: Petronas tower (s)

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=petronastower2-kualalumpur-malaysia

#37 Shanghai, PRC : Jin Mao Tower:

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=jinmaotower-shanghai-china

#38 Taipei, Taiwan, Taipei 101:

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=taipei101-taipei-taiwan

#39 Tokyo, Japan: Tokyo City Hall:

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=tokyocityhall,toweri-tokyo-japan

#40 Singapore, Singapore: UOB building (s):

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=uobplaza1-singapore-singapore

#41 Moscow, Russian Federation: Moscow State University

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=moscowstateuniversity-moscow-russia

#42 Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA : 1 Liberty Place

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=1libertyplace-philadelphia-pa-usa

#43 Sydney, Australia; Chifley Tower

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=chifleytower-sydney-australia

For any Sydney members who wonder about my order of placement of the buildings here ... Chifley Tower was meant to be my second nomination, but Emporis's first photo didn't quite register with me. A wild goose chase!


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I think I'm going to reduce this one to 64. Only 21 to go people.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

#38. Woolworth Building, New York
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/to/sh/?ar=1&na=woolworth building&ci=101028


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

45. Torre Agbar, Barcelona.
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/sh/?id=100905&txt=Agbar&button=Search

46. Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco.
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=118715
:wink2:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

#47 Coeur Defense, Paris Courbevoie
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=coeurdefense-courbevoie-france

#48 Roppongi hills Mori Tower, Tokyo
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=roppongihillsmoritower-tokyo-japan


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

ferdinand Sluiter said:


> #38. Woolworth Building, New York
> http://www.emporis.com/en/il/to/sh/?ar=1&na=woolworth building&ci=101028


Indeed, this one is already named. :bash: 

#38. World Port Center, Rotterdam
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/to/sh/?ar=1&na=world port center&ci=100760

But please *continue at #49* offcourse.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

No limits anymore. Got to get those 64.


#49. Fountain Place, Dallas
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=fountainplace-dallas-tx-usa

#50, Leveque Tower, Columbus
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=levequetower-columbus-oh-usa 

#51, Banespa, Sao Paulo 
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=altinoarantes-saopaulo-brazil 

#52. Torre Picasso, Madrid 
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=torrepicasso-madrid-spain 

#53. KLI 63 Building, Seoul
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=kli63building-seoul-southkorea


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

#54. Grande Arche, Paris La Défense
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=110343

#55. Westend Straße 1, Frankfurt
http://www.emporis.com/ge/wm/bu/?id=kr1hochhaus-frankfurt-germany

#56. American International Building, New York City
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=americaninternational-newyorkcity-ny-usa

#57. Aurora, Brisbane
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=101905

#58. Société Générale Twin Towers, Paris La Défense
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/cx/?id=102427


----------

